
Boston YC Meetup at next weeks (5/22) WebInnovators Conf?  - chandrab

======
chandrab
Anyone want to meetup at the next Tues May 22 WebInnovators conference at the
Royal Sonesta in Cambridge (6:30-9pm)? There are about 150+ people that
attend, so I recommend we put a YC on the nametags to identify ourselves. The
event is free, but you should RSVP at: <http://www.webinnovatorsgroup.com/>

~~~
brlewis
How about putting news.yc on the nametags so as not to be confused with real
YC people.

------
champion
These events are getting pretty packed now. Maybe better to meet up before at
the bar downstairs or something for those who are interestd...

